# DSL 25000 viel zu langsam!



## Hotgoblin (5. November 2009)

Hallo Community!


Gestern ist ein Mitarbeiter von Kabel BW gekommenu nd hat ein kleiens Gerät für die
neue Leitung rangebaut Kabel mit meinem Vater verlegt etc.


heute ist der WLan Router angekommen und haben anschließend eienn Wlan Stickfür 50&#8364; (von Fritz)
gekauft (es gab sonst keinen anderen in dem kleinen Laden).


Naja habe natürlich gleich alles getestet aber wir haben statt der Downloadrate 25000 kb/sek

nur 1300 (laut Speedtest):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Habe außerdem einige Testdown- und uploads gemacht zum Beispiel bei Chip, Steam und bei Youtube etwas hochgeladen.

Aber immer zwischen 200 und 550 kb/s

Das Fritz Programm das beim Stick dabei war das zeigt mir imemr 10-24 mb/sek an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An was kann das liegen?


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

Wie siehts aus, wenn du den PC mit LAN an den Router hängst? Bei WLAN geht eh immer Geschwindigkeit verloren, vor allem bei so einer Bandbreite. Welchen Stick hast du gekauft? Bietet er n-Draft unterstützung oder nur b/g? Was sagt die Fritz!-Software zum Empfang? Gegebenenfalls die Sendeleistung auf 100% stellen. Ich hab durch eine Decke und eine Wand folgende Werte: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

Das liegt am WLAN.
Schließ das ganz mal über LAN an.
Normal kannst du nur 40% von der Angezeigten WLAN geschwindigkeit rechnen.

Suche mal nach Tcp optimizer und schiebe den Regler ganz nach rechts. Das sollte etwas helfen. Aber mehr als 10k wirst du nicht zusammen bekommen


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. November 2009)

Hmm also das wird ein Problem mit einem Lan Kabel anzuschließen,
weil das Teil ja im Kelelr ist und dort fürt  ein Kabel zum Router hoch ins Erdgeschoss
und der Pc (einzigster) ist im ersten Stock). 

Mein Vater wird vielleicht noch ein Kabel nach oben verlegen aber den Unetrschied finde ich schon krass
wenns nru daran liegen würde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Normal kannst du nur 40% von der Angezeigten WLAN geschwindigkeit rechnen.
> 
> Suche mal nach Tcp optimizer und schiebe den Regler ganz nach rechts. Das sollte etwas helfen. Aber mehr als 10k wirst du nicht zusammen bekommen



da ich hab es gefunden:
http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php


----------



## Xerivor (5. November 2009)

mmh Wlan router im Keller PC im ersten Stock is natürlich auch nicht gerade Optimal .. denke ihr habt keine Kellerwände aus Holz


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. November 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> mmh Wlan router im Keller PC im ersten Stock is natürlich auch nicht gerade Optimal .. denke ihr habt keine Kellerwände aus Holz




Nein er steht im Erdgeschoss und der Pc ist im ersten Stock.



Mit dem Tool hats kruz bisschen mehr gebracht bis so maximal 4000 aber nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Vater hätte mit dem verlegen viel Arbeit :/


----------



## spectrumizer (5. November 2009)

Hast du oder dein Vater kein Laptop, mit dem man sich mal direkt an den Router hängen und testen kann? Dein PC ist der einzige im Haus?

Wenn's mit LAN die erwünschte Geschwindigkeit bringt und mit WLAN streikt, haste ja deinen Übeltäter ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hast du oder dein Vater kein Laptop, mit dem man sich mal direkt an den Router hängen und testen kann? Dein PC ist der einzige im Haus?
> 
> Wenn's mit LAN die erwünschte Geschwindigkeit bringt und mit WLAN streikt, haste ja deinen Übeltäter ...
> 
> ...



Laptop nicht aber alte Pentium 1ser und 2er und noch einen Pentium 3er PC.

Da wirds mein Vater auf jedenfall testen aber finde es echt extrem wie weit das nach unten geht :O



Okay trage den Rechenr heir jetzt nach unten wir sehen uns in 30-60 Minuten ;D


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

Ich hätte eine Idee, wie du die volle Geschwindigkeit bekommen solltest: PowerLAN! Damit funktioniert die Internetverbindung über das hauseigene Stromnetz.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerLAN

Alternativ mal nach DLAN suchen.


----------



## Xerivor (5. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Idee, wie du die volle Geschwindigkeit bekommen solltest: PowerLAN! Damit funktioniert die Internetverbindung über das hauseigene Stromnetz.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerLAN
> 
> Alternativ mal nach DLAN suchen.



Muss man aber testen muss nicht funktionieren weil es Probleme mit den Sicherung geben kann.. Außerdem meine ich gehört zu haben das dass Signal nicht am Stromzähler vorbei läuft so das er weiterläuft als ob Storm durchläuft? Aber k.A. ob das stimmt müsste ich nochmal nachschauen wo das stand..


----------



## spectrumizer (5. November 2009)

Ein anderes Problem mit DLAN ist auch, dass du's direkt in die Wandsteckdose packen mußt. Über Verteilersteckdosen funktionierts - wenn überhaupt - dann nur im ersten Stecker direkt nachm Kabel.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. November 2009)

Hier endlich die Daten:

- Mitarbeiter von Kabel BW hat 24977 mb/s gemessen  (vater ist Augenzeuge xD)

- Direkt neben dem Router mit Funk 21,8 mb/s

- auch direkt daneben mit Kabel 24,97 mb/s


Aber größeres Problem ist die länge des Lankabels.
Man msus es vom Wohnzimmer durch ein Leerrohr in der Wand 
ins obergeschooss durchzeihen und oben noch ca 3 Meter weiter zum Pc ziehen :/


----------



## Kyragan (5. November 2009)

Wo ist da das Problem?`
Es gibt nahezu sämtliche längen von 3-15 oder gar 25m Länge.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Aber größeres Problem ist die länge des Lankabels.
> Man msus es vom Wohnzimmer durch ein Leerrohr in der Wand
> ins obergeschooss durchzeihen und oben noch ca 3 Meter weiter zum Pc ziehen :/


Probier doch mal DLAN, wenn möglich.


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

Ist aber teuer. So ab 80 euro.
Kabel kostet dich vllt. 10 Euro, wenn man es nicht bei Märchen Markt und co. kauft.


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ein anderes Problem mit DLAN ist auch, dass du's direkt in die Wandsteckdose packen mußt. Über Verteilersteckdosen funktionierts - wenn überhaupt - dann nur im ersten Stecker direkt nachm Kabel.



Angeblich ja, kommt aber darauf an, wie es in der Steckdose aussieht. Ich habe eine hier, bei der funktioniert es nicht. Ist eine relativ neue mit An-/Ausschalter, Sicherung etc. Dann habe ich noch eine uralte, bei der funktioniert es wunderbar, und zwar in jedem Stecker.


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2009)

Jepp, ich hab auch mal bei jemand ein DLAN eingerichtet und da hing der Sendeadapter auch in einer Steckdosenleiste und es hat ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Zur Geschwindigkeit kann ich nicht viel sagen, da es da nur 4Mbit waren, aber die wurden einwandfrei übertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Set war das hier, ist auch nicht mal so teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Das liegt am WLAN.
> Schließ das ganz mal über LAN an.
> Normal kannst du nur 40% von der Angezeigten WLAN geschwindigkeit rechnen.



Mh also bei mir siehts so aus:


| PC (Dach)
|______|
|______| 1. Stock
|_ R ___| Erdgeschoss


PC = PC
R = Router

Hab in der Anzeige "4 von 5" Balken und meine Geschwindigkeit sieht man ja in meiner Signatur

Muss dazu sagen ich hab auch keinen Stick sondern eine W-Lan PCI Karte und aus England 2 Antennen (10 dbi oder so?) 1x am Router und 1x am PC :-P Klappt ganz gut

Hab auch Kabel BW Clever kabel 25 und muss sagen, dass die Geschwindigkeit gerade überregional doch extrem abnehmen kann..
Man kann aber auch glück haben und gut geroutet werden und man hat volle geschwindigkeit


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

Speedtest.net glaube ich kein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hab ich schon mit meiner 32Mbit Leitung über 250Mbit gemessen. Wenn man das messen nennen darf.
Wer mir nicht glaubt dem schicke ich morgen die Signaturen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Speedtest.net glaube ich kein Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das hatte ich auch mal, aber das lag an meiner Sicherheitssoftware.. die überprüft irgendwie den Datenfluss und analysiert den in irgend ner Form und daher kommt es da zu fehlmessungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist Kaspersky ausgeschalten gibts konstante glaubwürdige Messergebnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sich im Übrigen auch durch tatsächliche Downloadgeschwindigkeiten beim download einer Datei bestätigen :-P


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

ok das hab ich jetzt nicht gewusst.... mal morgen auschecken....

Naja es hängt natürlich auch davon ab aus was die Decken sind usw. Holz ist z.b. tödlich.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. November 2009)

zum TE: schau mal bei ebay nach wlan antenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nimm die größte bzw. die mit der höchsten "dbi" Zahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die kleinen "Mäuseschwänzchen" haben soweit ich weiß irgendwas mit 1,5 dbi oder so und meine hat 10 wenn ich mich nicht irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ca. 40 cm lang und schwarz und hängt bei meinem Rechner hinten raus :-P sieht echt drollig aus so nen riesen ömmel da.. und am router auch noch die gleiche dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich würds nicht wundern wenn ich damit die ganze Nachbarschaft verstrahle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber seit ich die hab sind meine Verbindungsprobleme gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und waren auch nichtmal so arg teuer

Edit: Da, so was: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

